# Requirements for Visitor Visa(B-2)



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

What are the requirements for obtaining visitor visa for USA?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ali_bajwa said:


> What are the requirements for obtaining visitor visa for USA?


* pay the fee
* be admissible
* have sufficient funds for your vacation
* convince the consular officer that you will return home after your vacation


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> * pay the fee
> * be admissible
> * have sufficient funds for your vacation
> * convince the consular officer that you will return home after your vacation


how much minimum funds required?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ali_bajwa said:


> how much minimum funds required?


No amount is written down.

Coming with $2,000 for a 1-week trip sightseeing in NYC seems reasonable. However, that amount would be insufficient if you were planning a 5-month tour.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> No amount is written down.
> 
> Coming with $2,000 for a 1-week trip sightseeing in NYC seems reasonable. However, that amount would be insufficient if you were planning a 5-month tour.


hmmm. thanks for replay......... vot is the average processing time for this kind of visa?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ali_bajwa said:


> hmmm. thanks for replay......... vot is the average processing time for this kind of visa?



If you're from or have links with Pakistan it can take a long time -- you will be subject to enhanced security checks. I'd apply at least 6 months before you want to go.

Also, realise that your chances of success are not great.


----------

